# clomid and miscarriage



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello all

I'm new to this site but you ladies seem to be very suportive and well informed so I'd like to join you if thats ok. Quick history; One ds conceived after 2 years trying then a year later, an ectopic pregnancy discovered at 7.5 weeks. I had drugs to treat this ectopic but they didn't work so I had the tube removed in the end  After another 16 months (10 months trying) was given clomid as my cycles were long and irregular even though I was ovulating some of the time. Doctors said it also boosted my chances seeing as i am one tube down. On my 2nd cycle at 50mgs I conceived again (and it was in the right place this time) only to lose the baby at 11 weeks  Obviously, feeling sad and down doesn't cover it but now I am taking clomid again (5th cycle) and have a few questions about it. I have a follow up with consultant in a few months but thought this may be a quicker way to get some info.

1. I have been told I can take clomid for up to 12 months as I only have one tube and that is our biggest fertility hurdle. I'm worried about the effects on my body of taking it for so long and I've read several times in books that clomid can make the endometrium too thin for the embryo to implant properly and increases the miscarriage rate. Do you think I should have a break from it or maybe try something else?

2. I have had 3 follicle tracking scans on clomid all on day 13. They all showed an 18cm follicle on one or other side with a few around 10-12 on each side too. The clomid is obviously doing it's job but what I don't understand is that my cycle is a regular 34 days. On every scan they have said I will ovulate in the next few days but by my estimation and tracking cm etc I'm not ov'ing until day 17-20. Does this mean the egg will be too large or too 'mature to be fertilised? Is there something going wrong with me that I have a long cycle even with clomid? I take the pills day 5-9 and have often wondered if I should be taking them earlier to have a shorter cycle.

3. On my second clomid cycle I had day 21 bloods done (on day 25 due to the long cycle) and they came back at 121!!!!  This was the cycle I turned out to be pregnant but I would have only been 7 days in and these levels seem very high? Any input appreciated.

Thanks if you've read my epic and good luck to you all. xxx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya  

I have had the problem with the thin lining, did they not tell you anything about your lining at the scans?  It sounds like you are not getting many scans, my clinic scanned me day 2, 9 and thereafter every 2 to 3 days until ov and sometimes after ovulation.  It was a pain getting to the scans but I really did know what was going on and this is when they noticed the thin womb lining whch was around 5.5 when I ov'd.  Because of this problem I moved onto puregon injections.  Puregon works differently and generally there are less side effects and slightly higher success rate - the only thing is you do need to have a lot of scans and if you are paying it costs a lot more that clomid.  However you can see it worked for me when clomid didn't.

I'm not sure you want to shorten your cycle I heard the longer an egg takes to mature probably the better it will be.  My cycles wih puregon were about 32 days.

After you ovulate your progesterone peaks about 7 days after then it goes down before going up again if you are pregnant.  This is why it is high after 7 days.  The more follicles ovulate the higher it will be becaue progesterone is created by the empty follicle, so maybe you had 2 or more follicles ovulate.


Hope some of this info helps and good luck


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Jenny thanks so much for your reply. Any info is helpful and you always seem to learn something new! Can I ask where you're based? My hospital policy on scans was just one around day 12/13 to check how many follicles and their size. I think I will bring a lot of these questions up with my consultant when I see him. I go through the nhs so luckily don't pay for any treatment but this also means not so many resources. They said my lining was good at the last scan but I'm more concerned about the long term usage of clomid affecting the lining. I think I'll just ask to be scanned again on the next cycle. I will also ask about Puregon as I've had really terrible mood swings on clomid.

Many thanks again,

xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hiya

I am in Leeds under the PCT for Leeds, because of this I was referred straight to the IVF clinic there as this also happens to be my local hospital, its a big IVF clinic so there are several scanning nurses so I think this helps to get more scans.  I was NHS so have just been really lucky that the facilities where I live are good and also that under the PCT rules I was allowed plenty of ovulation induction cycles.

Good luck - hope you get a bfp soon.

Jenny xx


----------

